# What is this furniture piece?



## Leen (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey Everyone, 

There is a cute image in the loading screen that I can't figure out the name of this furniture piece. It's like a brick screen or partition but I have never seen this before and can't figure out how I can unlock it. Posting a picture below if anyone knows. Any ideas what it is and how I can unlock it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2019)

Those are sweetheart windows.  They're from February's gardening event.


----------



## Leen (Jun 11, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Those are sweetheart windows.  They're from February's gardening event.



Ahhh dang...I must've missed it T_T Hope they do a re-issue...It's so cute.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

Wooow they're actually very cool room dividers! I hope they add those to New Horizons :3


----------



## Ras (Jun 15, 2019)

I use the brick side, but they actually have a different design on the other side. I think it's white and pink checkerboard with hearts or something. It's cool that it has two different looks. I'm sure it'll eventually be reissued.


----------



## Phawnix (Jun 15, 2019)

Ras said:


> I use the brick side, but they actually have a different design on the other side. I think it's white and pink checkerboard with hearts or something.



It is. I got about a dozen of these dividers from the flower event.


----------

